# Considering fursona change. Anyone have suggestions?



## TropicalZephyr (Sep 2, 2008)

Yeah, I've sort of been having a fursona identity crisis of sorts lately. 
I don't really feel like my current fursona, a pekingese, represents me as much as it could, and what not.
So yeah, I've been considering changing my fursona to a different animal. I haven't used or drawn my current fursona much, so it wouldn't be that hard to switch.

So yeah, about me.
I basically use my fursona as an avatar of sorts for myself, so my fursona will always basically be me as some sort of animal. She'll never have any fancy powers and the like, and her name will always be TropicalZephyr, as I use that name on practically every site I go on.

My personality...
I'm pretty eccentric, often causing people around me to be a bit weirded out by me. I don't care in the slightest what other people think of me, and could care less if everyone around me thought me to be completely insane.  However, I'm talkative and social, and in spite of my odd nature, make friends easily and get along with most people. This does not mean I am dependent on other people, however.
Although I enjoy the company of others, I tend to do better on things when I work on something like project for school independently. I also like to be alone every once in a while, too, so I can get some peace and quiet, loud as I am.
I'd also call myself artsy and creative, and I'm pretty much constantly drawing, much to the dismay of my teachers. xD They don't like it very much when I draw in class. I bring my sketchbook with me everywhere I go, along with a few hundred pencils, and occaisionally other art supplies such as markers, colored pencils, and pastels. 
I also have a very short attention span, and I am distracted easily.
I tend not to do well with stuff that involves concrete thinking, such as math (However, I tend to do pretty well with science, especially biology.) and do a lot better with things that involve more abstract thinking, such as art and writing.

As for physical stuff.
I'm short, and stand at 4 feet and 10 inches. Yeah... xD I'm average weight, and weigh about 109 pounds or so.
My hair is a dark blonde, almost brown, and is cut short, reaching down to about the middle of my neck. My eyes are a medium gray color, with a greenish blue tint.
I'm not athletic in the slightest, and have like, no muscle what so ever.
My head is very big, and measures 23 inches around. Yeah, we had to measure our heads at school once... xD

Other stuff...
I'm mostly vegetarian. I will eat shellfish and insects, but that's it for me. So yeah, I'd prefer if the animal was either herbivore or insectivore.
Also, my eyes are pretty sensitive to light, and I prefer the night to the day, so you could probably find some nocturnal animal that suits me. xD
Last but not least, I'd like the species to have a good variation of colors and the like, as I prefer to work using only natural colors, and want my fursona to be relatively unique in appearence.

Thanks. =)


----------



## Shouden (Sep 2, 2008)

Some sort of cat. Like an Amur Leopard or something. Anyways, just my suggestion.


----------



## X (Sep 2, 2008)

perhaps a bat, or a racoon, or some hybrid of nocturnal animals.
*thinks*
.......
...........
..............
maybe a long eared jerboa?
or an almiqui (supposed to be extinct, but science was wrong!)


----------



## DanFox (Sep 2, 2008)

Hmm.. don't think I've seen any badger fursonas.


----------



## TropicalZephyr (Sep 2, 2008)

Hm... a bat seems like it would suit me. Anyone have any suggestions for a specific species of bat?

Though the almiqui is quite cool.


----------



## DanFox (Sep 2, 2008)

Uhh..
Orange fruit bat
Yellow-winged bat


----------



## TropicalZephyr (Sep 2, 2008)

Oooh, I'm quite fond of both of those. I think I'm leaning more towards the Orange fruit bat. I'm going to try sketching a little picture or two of both of them.


----------



## Hickie_Lover (Sep 2, 2008)

OoooO! The Pipistrelle!!!
Its a British Bat and its absolutely adorable. Its the smallest of the UK's Bats. Being a fellow vertically challenged person I love keeping a look out for smaller species of animals  Bit Sad I know.


----------



## TropicalZephyr (Sep 2, 2008)

Whoot for vertically challenged people! xD
-goes to try drawing a pipistrelle-
I think it suits me quite well.


----------



## Frasque (Sep 2, 2008)

The world could use more lemur furries.


----------



## TropicalZephyr (Sep 2, 2008)

Hm... Some sort of lemur would suit me. Or maybe an aye-aye.


----------

